# O P Marsh



## georgemacleod (Jul 23, 2005)

trying to trace the whereabouts of Oswald Paul Marsh ( ossie) with whom i did the coast in M/V Moraybank 1975. Last time i saw him was when he spent New Year of 1976 in my home town of Stornoway. Ossie was from Godalmiing,Surrey and if any other Bankliner`s know what became of him i would appreciate a response.


----------



## Strath101 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi George, was on a few Bankboats after I sailed with you on the Sprucebank but never heard of an Oswald Marsh.
Ron


----------

